# What's your favorite bedding/liner?



## blueoceania (May 26, 2017)

And why? Looking for something new. Pros and cons would be helpful. I've tried puppy pads and my hedgies burrow underneath them. Same with fleece. I've tried cotton-like bedding and found that to be kind of messy.


----------



## EmmyRoss (May 30, 2017)

My little guy did the same thing--he loves to dig and burrow!
I'm currently lining his home with dish towels from Target. They come in a pack of four, they're cheap and durable. Then I put a couple of old T-shirts for him to explore through.
Everything has to be changed daily because it's not absorbent like normal bedding is, but the maintenance is worth it.


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

I would avoid using towels as bedding, as the loops in the material can easily become caught around hedgehog toes or feet. This can cause serious injury, and can result in the loss of a toe or limb. That's actually why fleece is usually recommended if you're using fabric for bedding, as it doesn't fray.


----------



## Alcole6185 (Jul 14, 2016)

I used to use carefresh, and it got everywhere. My guy likes to burrow too though. So I got some coroplast, cut it to the size of the bottom of the cage. And I made my fleece liner a bit bigger on all sides by a few inches. Then I just tuck it all in. Plus, I added a box full of fabric scraps for him to burrow through and play with. In his litter box I still add a small amount of carefresh to mop up his pee and poop and he flings that about sometimes too.


----------



## blueoceania (May 26, 2017)

Alcole6185 said:


> I used to use carefresh, and it got everywhere. My guy likes to burrow too though. So I got some coroplast, cut it to the size of the bottom of the cage. And I made my fleece liner a bit bigger on all sides by a few inches. Then I just tuck it all in. Plus, I added a box full of fabric scraps for him to burrow through and play with. In his litter box I still add a small amount of carefresh to mop up his pee and poop and he flings that about sometimes too.


Not a bad idea at all! I might try that out.


----------



## PygmyUpLove (Jul 5, 2017)

For a little over 10 months I've been using fleece. 
I have to say that it does go against the nature of the hedgehog a little bit, because most will LOVE to dig. I solved this by cutting a fleece blanket into little peaces and putting it in one area of their super large viv; that way they can still dig, etc. 

I furthermore like it because it's super easy to clean and I'm addicted to getting different themes for them. They had a winter theme with their own Christmas trees to sit in. And a boy/ girl theme, a nautical theme, etc. If you'd like to see some photos, feel free to message me on here.


----------

